# Warning!  Case of Brucellosis Reported Related to Hogs.



## Mattie (Jul 2, 2012)

A friend of mine from Talbot county has been diagnosed with Brucellosis that was likely contracted by cleaning wild hogs.  This disease occurs only once or twice a yr.  The disease was eradicated with vaccines years ago but it still occurs once or twice a yr.  It has to come from a wild animal. He was diagnosed by Emory University.  He will have to take huge amounts of antibiotics for six weeks.  He cleaned some wild hogs in February.  The doctor says that it is usually contracted by the handling of raw meat.  I called him two turkeys on opening day that we cleaned that is the only other thing it could have been.  It was likely the pigs.  The hogs he cleaned were killed in north Talbot county.  His infectious disease doctor has never seen a case in his 25 yrs.  It is rare!  It can even be spread airborne.   Be careful!  Wear gloves if you insist on cleaning the nasty things.  It can not be transmitted through cooked meat.  Please spread the word.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 2, 2012)

My step-dad had it and he was sick for about a year. They doc that treated him said it was from the reproductive parts of the hogs. We deal with alot of hogs so now anytime we touch one we wear gloves!


----------



## FOLES55 (Jul 3, 2012)

what are the symptoms?


----------



## Forest Grump (Jul 3, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=633095

Just to correct a couple of things: Brucellosis has been eradicated in FARMED swine & cows (only in the past decade or so did we become brucellosis-free in Ga), it never can or will be eradicated in the wild population. That is the purpose of requiring testing of any hogs before movement or release into the wild (specific exceptions apply to those going to slaughter & permitted fenced hunting operations).

It is also why the DNR recommends wearing gloves when cleaning hogs. The bacteria is found in the blood, not just reproductive organs (although it can be in high concentration there). In humans, symptoms are many & varied, & it is very difficult (if not impossible) to eradicate once you get it. It is absolutely NOT something you want. 

The only ante mortem test is a blood test, & you cannot tell a hog has it by looking at it...hogs generally show no symptoms. It is common in hogs, & not rare. It does not infect birds, your turkeys were safe ('cept for Salmonella )


----------



## Mattie (Jul 6, 2012)

CDC said it could have been turkeys but I helped clean them.  Fever and flu symptoms since April 3. The antibiotics could shut his kidneys and liver down.  Please pray for him and pass this info along.


----------



## Mattie (Jul 6, 2012)

correction 100-200 cases a yr reported in humans


----------



## Buck111 (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's link about the symptoms. It's rare but sounds like some nasty stuff.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001623/

Interesting pic of a knee joint from an infected caribou.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...j2T9evGIye8gTkjbHaBg&ved=0CIUBEPUBMAg&dur=362


----------



## Mattie (Jul 6, 2012)

CDC said you can even get it through breathing.


----------



## Buck111 (Jul 6, 2012)

Don't sniff the hogs.... I'm just saying.


----------



## muzzy17is (Dec 23, 2012)

Had a few people get it in Central Florida a few years ago. Killed one man that I know of for sure and made a bunch real sick.


----------



## Grover Willis (Dec 29, 2012)

I am sure i have got it then......in fact all my hunting buddies have it or should .


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 16, 2013)

Brucella aerosolizes easily and is dangerous to lab workers and animal and meat handlers.  I worked with a person at the state lab who caught it and she had to get IV antibiotics daily for months.  The hospital where I work now has guidelines so we don't handle possible Brucellas out in the open, just under a safety hood.  But sometimes one slips through the cracks.  Then anyone that was possibly exposed has to get their blood tested, then put on Doxycycline for several weeks, and then get their blood tested again in 6 months.

Brucella is also considered a possible biologic weapon.


----------



## David Parker (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone know if Doug's Meat Shop in Augusta will process the wild pigs?


----------



## Grover Willis (Jan 16, 2013)

Pm pitbull. he will know


----------



## David Parker (Jan 17, 2013)

roger that

did a search and found the info.  Sounds like Doug's will do deer and hogs for the record.


----------



## Kowboy (Feb 12, 2013)

I shall pray for your buddy's speedy recovery, in the meantime, everybody wear gloves and stay safe ut there.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 14, 2013)

I had my female cur, bred to a fellows male once, he required a brucilosis test, I took my dog to the vet for it, he said some dogs do have this disease, I don't know if it is contracted to dogs from hogs or what. My dog was clean,I figured it must be in hog huntin dogs, since I have always heard of hogs having this, and not dogs.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Feb 14, 2013)

Many years ago I spoke to a doctor who was an avid hunter.  He told me to never clean any wild game even fish bare handed, said there are pathogens we may not even know till it is too late that could infect humans and kill.  So all you he-men out there who think some of us are pansies for wearing gloves look out and take heed  this is serious.


----------

